# Boiling Balkan.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

skylark said:


> these cities look great at ground level...


Indeed, and at any other level. 

A bird eye view from the cathedral's bell tower:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wouaw, it s desserve the detour! 
sumptuous pictures


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful, Ben!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Keep it up! :cheers2:

In my travelogue 2014 thread from here I'm also posting pictures from the Balkans now.
Most of your destinations, I've covered too (some extra too/Sarajevo only in 2015), and I was amazed.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Great trip you've made over there! I suppose driving your own car is a great way to explore the Balkan. Public transport is good, but very slow and not frequent on some routes.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Yes. It was a great experience. 
I haven't posted all pictures here yet, but the road map was this.

Roadmap Balkan Trip 2014 by cinxxx, on Flickr

I'm curious about the rest of your pics


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I'll explore your threads for future inspiration! 

More views from the bell tower:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some beautiful views, and before elevators were even invented.

Great shots!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the views, likes and comments!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful roofs, Ben. Love the last two pics!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you mate! And everyone else for the views and likes.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

very picturesque.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It is! Thanks.  More Split:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I like very much the last picture, the man who walked alone on the railway


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Like the first picture very much!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Split by night:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very atmospheric night photography, Ben!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice night shots, Ben!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Charming night ambiance, kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all for the likes and comments!

One more drink befor we head to Split ferry port. :cheers2:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Split harbour building:



Ferry Port:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

nice updates,Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all! :cheers1:

Our fast Krilo ferry to Dubrovnik. Fast so unfortunately impossible to sit or stand outside the catamaran and enjoy the beauty of the Adriatic coastline and its many breathtaking islands. Seats were comfortable, windows somewhat dirty. 

This is the route: SPLIT-BRAČ(MILNA)-HVAR-KORČULA-MLJET-DUBROVNIK


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful coast, great pictures


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Impressive scenery. Want to go there! :drool:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ And I wanna go back! :cheers:

Dubrovnik, pearl of the Adriatic. Touristic but stunning!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic set. I love all the pics!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

love the vibrant city streets.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for looking, liking and commenting.

Probably the best way to experience the beauty of Dubrovnik is by walking the intact, 2km long city walls.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos once again, Ben :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Dubrovnik is damn beautiful, but I'd go there only in winter or late autumn. Less tourists, cheaper and the storms arrive!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful roof pictures, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you!


El_Greco said:


> Dubrovnik is damn beautiful, but I'd go there only in winter or late autumn. Less tourists, cheaper and the storms arrive!


I can only travel during school holydays, when it's too hot or too cold, too expensive and too crowdy... :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks mate! :cheers1:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really beautiful place and pics Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful, amazing places! Very good thread.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

High quality thread, very beautiful, Ben! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

sometimes I have a wishful thinking of creating a town with a beautiful beach and with this kind of materials and designs as well.
beautiful place and I fell like I'm somewhere in Italy.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Excellent! Love these tile roofs.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the friendly comments and the likes.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for liking!







Views from our apartment towards the ferry port Gruž:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

^^ This set is amazing! Bravo!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful city...just like the ideal place for me to spend a summer vacation.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful sets as a whole, Ben, and I really love the last pic! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks, it's the view from our apartment living room.


alexander2000 said:


> beautiful city...just like the ideal place for me to spend a summer vacation.


Bare in mind it's hot and busy in summer. Overcrowded, but not overrated!



gratteciel said:


> This set is amazing! Bravo!


Thanks mate! 

We take the Doubrovnik Cable Car up to the Imperial Fortress above the city.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:eek2: Amazing, stunning landscape. A very nice changement since 1991


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A place full of beauty...
Thanks God it's a peaceful place now!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed! 

The Imperial Fortress on top of Hill Srđ has got a rather heroïc history and today is the symbol of defence of the City during the Siege of Dubrovnik. Today it houses the Museum of Contemporary History:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice places! thank you for the pics, Ben :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That window pic is very strong! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Impressive place, fine pics! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you folks! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The environment of the fortress looks great for hiking, when you've got enough time and temperatures drop below 35°C.









The island Lokrum, which we will visit next:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful photos,Ben!! I like the combination of picturesque red-tiled roofs, green hills and blue sea kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Romashka!

We take the ferry to Lokrum:



Nice views from te ferry to Dubrovnik:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Well restaurated, nice images!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ And restoration still continues:







Lokrum:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice thread, Ben!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

warm and beautykay: great holiday Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers1: 

More Lokrum:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics of this beautiful stone shore, Ben! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

:applause: you are a successful paparazzi Ben :smug:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Leongname said:


> :applause: you are a successful paparazzi Ben :smug:


:lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I hadn't even noticed.... :angel:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Remains of the old 11th Century Benedictine abbey on Lokrum:





And so our three days in beautiful Dubrovnik have ended. Time to catch a bus to Montenegro at the main bus station:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Queuing at the Croatian / Montenegrin border:



Kotor, Montenegro. A fantastic old town at a wonderful bay!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pics Ben!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The jump into the sea, the ships, the old town... - wow, phantastic pics! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wonderful places and perfect photos.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely pics again,Ben!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for views, likes & comments! :cheers1:

More lovely Kotor:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice updates Ben.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The nature is amazing, I love those ancient remnants as well.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Kotor, Montenegro:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Superb pictures, Ben kay: Kotor reminds me southern Italy


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! Geographically it's just at the other side of the Adriatic Sea, of course.


----------



## alohajava (Jul 10, 2016)

The cities are beautiful! I'm sorry, what cities are in this thread? Are they in Serbia, Croatia or Bosnia?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for your interest! 

So far I showed Split and Dubrovnik in Croatia and Kotor in Montenegro. Bosnia will follow.
You can find the complete route in the first post of this thread.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice old city and beautiful photos as well.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Kotor, Montenegro:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome back Ben and many thanks for these very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Really nice updates, Ben!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful, really happy to see new update from your trip on the _Boiling Balkan_! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys! Much appreciated! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The deserted village behind the fortress again:



But not completely deserted:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A great landscape and very fine pics, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

This whole in the wall brings us to the other side of the fortress:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful! Love the view through the archway! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

This path will lead us back down to Kotor bay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the fighting goats! 

Beautiful new set, Ben! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely updates, and what surprising vision in the little church :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

There are vague plans to restore the little old church. Plans, but no money. The goats can stay for a while.





One house is still inhabeted. I suppose by the farmer we saw before.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice goats, breathtaking landscape, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you!

Back down in the city, just in time to join a boat trip to Perast on the Bay of Kotor:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely update,Ben! :applause:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice panoramas, beautiful buildings and interesting ruins.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Perast, Montenegro*



Arriving at the artifciel island Gospa od Škrpjela or Lady of the Rocks.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great views... and goats


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I love this thread! Beautiful place and wonderful photos. Thank you, Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Beautiful places indeed. Montenegro really is a gem!

Thank you all for visiting, liking and commenting this thread. :cheers1:

A classic picture: Sister islet Sveti Đorđe or Saint George as seen from the church of Our Lady of the Rocks:





We leave this tiny islands in Kotor Bay and return to visit Perast on the mainland:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Perast:





Back to Kotor:





Kotor beach:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtaking new sets, Ben, wonderful! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Fantastic :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all for the likes and comments! :cheers:









yansa said:


> Beautiful, Ben! Love that landscape in pic 4! kay:


For more breathtaking views we take a cab to Mount Lovćen National Park:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Petar Petrović-Njegoš Mausoleum:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful and very impressive, Ben! kay:
That way to the Mausoleum... - what a landscape, what a special place!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

kay:!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> That way to the Mausoleum... - what a landscape, what a special place!


Indeed. There's even a pedestrian tunnel to the tomb and a panoramic platform behind the mausoleum.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely mountains, nice shots!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

From the former capital Cetinje, the bus ride to the current capital Podgorica takes less than an hour:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Did I told you it was hot?...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful sets, Ben; what a wonderful views!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for looking and liking! More Podgorica:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Podgorica again:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for looking, liking and commenting! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb updates, Ben! kay:
Like the pic with the yellow VW Beetle.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Excellent job for managing to take pictures in Podgorica without melting from the extreme heat :nuts:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks, we had to shelter in the shadow quite often to cool down and hydrate. :cheers2:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very interesting city that connects East and West 
Great photos, Ben kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine updates, Ben! kay:
This is one of my favourites - a nice portrait of the town and the lady at
the same time. 



Benonie said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Notes_cp (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions, Ben. kay:
Particularly love the last pic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always do, Ben :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful and warm summer shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Ben! Beautiful reflections in #355! kay:

I wish you all the best for 2017!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks. And a year with good health and prosperity for all of you, folks! :cheers1:

Sunset at Sarajevo:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite is #359/1! kay:

The Cathedral in #358/1 looks very new - when was it built, Ben?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's not a cathedral. It's the Academy of Fine Arts. I guess it's a 19th century, neo gothic building, but probably restored after the war?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> ^^ It's not a cathedral. It's the Academy of Fine Arts. I guess it's a 19th century, neo gothic building, but probably restored after the war?


Oh, I really thought of a Cathedral, especially the middle part of the building
reminds me of one. Thank you for explanation, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I suppose it was a monastary at the time it was built and the domed part was the church or chapel, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> I suppose it was a monastary at the time it was built and the domed part was the church or chapel, but I'm not sure about that.


In internet now I found out that this originally was a evangelic church,
built in 1898 by Karel Parzik. The style is described as early Christian, but
also Byzantinic. The middle part was built first, the wings later. Now they
use it as art academy.

A beautiful building!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Sarajevo Brewery:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb updates, dear Ben!
In #366 every single pic is a favourite. Beautiful !! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Ben


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you, dear friends! :cheers1:



View from our apartment. _(And no, there was no muezzin calling to prayer at 5 AM...  )_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Around the city, numerous graveyards remind us of the terrible war....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very, very impressive sets, Ben!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The river with the beautiful bridge and the houses in the background at post 366, is beautiful! Great pictures, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the likes and comments! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some great views fom the Yellow Bastion, North East of the city center:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I like this city!
One  of my favorites kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Exciting views, Ben! kay:


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Beautiful photos!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice pano shots, the mountains and the cities.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone! :cheers:

Mostar Old Bridge:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

superb kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Brilliant shots!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The jumping from the old bridge is one of the well known attractions of Mostar


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! There even was a Red Bull Cliff Diving contest a week later. That's why they were constructing that stage.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Spectacular, nice attraction! Great pics


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I loved those of Mostar. Hopefully, I will visit it this year.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*More Mostar:*

^^ It's very popular and sometimes crowded. But worth a visit! Thank you all for liking and commenting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, Great pics, Ben! Mostar is a beautiful city and so it looks, very lively.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you! Mostar is small and touristic. But we liked the atmosphere in the back streets and the restaurants serve great food.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Another smaller and more peaceful old bridge.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great images from Mostar, Ben. Such a spiky, almost aggressive-looking cemetery in that last one!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice photos Benonie! Even there there is a Hotel Bristol haha.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I have the impression there is a Hotel Bristol everywhere, any idea why? 


Why-Why said:


> Great images from Mostar, Ben. Such a spiky, almost aggressive-looking cemetery in that last one!


It use to be a public park, but it has been converted into a Muslim cemetery during the Balkan wars.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys!  More Trogir, Croatia:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice place! 
Lovely pics, Ben! I especially like this  and  this :cheers:


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Dalmatia seems/is very special and stand out.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnificat :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, many superb pics! :applause:

Love those narrow yards, and my favourite is #466/4 - irresistible green...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! More tiny Trogir:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice sets, Ben!
I loved that beautiful tower in the last set.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you! It's the beautiful Romanesque-Gothic Cathedral of St. Lawrence:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really nice kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Really beautiful Church :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your updates - a collection of favourites, Ben! kay:

For me the last pic tops it all! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all for watching, commenting and liking! :cheers1:

Climbing the Cathedral bell tower:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful views from the tower.
Great thread, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost at the end of our visit to this beautiful city, country, region. And almost the end of this thread.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Definitely a beautiful place that is worth visiting!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hot!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You brought us beautiful pictures of this wonderful place, Ben! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

And so we came at the end of our trip through a part of the wonderful, beautiful and hot Balkan region. But we will return to the Balkan within 6 weeks, travelling through Bulgaria. Will be exciting but warm again, I suppose. :cheers:

But one of these days I'll try to start some new threads, with pictures of our travels of the past 12 months... 

Thanks for visiting this thread and for all the nice comments and likes! :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Thank you very much, Ben for this beautiful and interesting thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Ben!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: magnificat !!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful thread, dear Ben! :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Bulgaria 2017*

^^ My pleasure! And thanks for the likes, comments and views. 

We just came back from another beautiful country in the Balkan region: Bulgaria. 
Weather was fine. We could escape the heat in the mountains and only had rainy days in the cities, where we could take shelter in the nice museums, delicious restaurants and atmospheric coffee houses. 

We visited the capital Sofia, the Rila and Pirin mountains and the ancient city of Plovdiv and of course, we took some pictures.

My photo server Photobucket changed its terms and conditions, so like a lot of other SCC-members I probably have to pay a lot more to share my pictures with you in the near future, which I will refuse. My older pictures will unfortunately disappear from this forum. 
So I decided to try to use another, cheaper option: Google Photos. 

I don't know about the quality, because the free version is only in lower resolution. But I'll give it a try. I hope you like them anyway.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Sofia*

First stop: Sofia!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Sofia looks nice too. kay: 

Some images don't display on my screen!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

General Electric said:


> Some images don't display on my screen!


Thank you for letting me know. I hope it's only temporary...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear Ben, I'm glad to hear that you had such a good time in Sofia! 
The pics you brought are great - particularly love #498/1 and 2! kay:

My screen shows all your pics on page 25. I wish you good luck with your
new photo hoster! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice updates!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice update!
a beautiful arcades. 
love this design relationship between old and new architecture


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Sofia!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow Bulgaria, very interesting and that undercover old market looks world class. Great pics, show more, very fascinating. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all, for the nice words and the likes! kay:

More Sofia, Bulgaria:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pic, Ben, very nice updates! kay:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Sofia, Bulgaria:*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, great pictures, Ben! :applause:
I love the small church and the excavations at the last picture of #511!
What is this?

And I just saw your update #512 with another beautiful church. kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> I love the small church and the excavations at the last picture of #511!
> What is this?


It's Sofia's oldest building, the 4th Century Church of St. George, once a part of the old Roman city Serdica, which is now Sofia. The city's underground is full of Antique remains, which are slowly discovered and carefully restored and conserved. And shown to the public where possible.












> And I just saw your update #512 with another beautiful church


That's Sofia's best known and most beautiful, impressive landmark: the 19th Century Alexander Nevsky Cathedral


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates from Sofia, once again :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for explaining, Ben!

The Saint George Church, Alexander Nevsky Cathedral and the Roman excavations 
as well are great! :applause:

Beautiful city with interesting history...


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome cathedral. Great insight into Sofia. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful updates, the city is really nice :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys! :cheers: Some more Sofia:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set, Ben. That dome interior at #520.4... wow!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks! It's the dome of the 16th Century Banya Bashi Mosque, right in the city center.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I would be hard for me to resist those pottery... 
Love the interior of the Moques dome!
Great reflection in the second last pic...

With one word: Fine updates! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice sets, Ben!
That mosque looks pretty beautiful!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, dear friends!  More Sofia:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice tram , beautiful third last pic! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> beautiful third last pic! :applause:


Thanks. Looks vintage, though these are the natural colors of the square and surroundings.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set!
That theatre looks great!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Benonie said:


> It's Sofia's oldest building, the 4th Century Church of St. George, once a part of the old Roman city Serdica, which is now Sofia. The city's underground is full of Antique remains, which are slowly discovered and carefully restored and conserved. And shown to the public where possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great pics of Sofia. There are still elements of communism time in the architecture in the streets. Nice people. The Bulgarian/young people are nice clothed in the streets. Are there any plans to make big square around this beautiful church without cars? thanks


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Ben! kay:
Lovely impression from inside the tram!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you! I love trams. 


VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Nice people. The Bulgarian/young people are nice clothed in the streets.


I agree. Most Bulgarian people are friendly, welcoming and helpful. :cheers:


VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Are there any plans to make big square around this beautiful church without cars? thanks


I have no idea, but I hope so.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful city, Ben, and great pics! :applause:

This one made me smile: It must be a little nerving from time to time to stand
there still with a single feather on one's head... :lol:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! and quite interesting architecture.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all! 




















National Historical Museum in the residential palace of the last communist leader Todor Zhivkov:










The UNESCO-listed Boyana Church, famous for the frescoes inside. (no photographs allowed)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Ivan Vazov National Theatre:





































Church of St Petka of the Saddlers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, Ben! kay:
Love #538/1, and the nice little church at the last pic.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys!  We continue our hikings in the Pirin Mountains:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the mountain regions...
Thank you for showing us such beautiful impressions from the Pirin Mountains, Ben! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

beautiful landscapes


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Green and beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Lakes among mountains are one of most perfect landscapes we can have :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful nature shots, Ben!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Ahhh so beautiful kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you very much, dear friends. Your nice comments and likes are much appreciated! :hug:

For a short intermezzo, we drive South to the small border town Melnik. Once an important city with a population of 20.000 people, it's now a laid back village with less than 400 inhabitants, but also an architectural reserve with 96 of its buildings being a cultural monument.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful updates!
Beautiful landscapes of mountains and lake.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you! More Melnik, Bulgaria:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics of Melnik, Ben! kay:
The food looks so tasty, and the table is decorated with much love!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for likes and comments!


yansa said:


> The food looks so tasty, and the table is decorated with much love!


It was delicious, served in a small, friendly family run restaurant just outside the main, quite busy tourist street and square.
Although it was way too hot and too early to drink alcohol, I wanted to taste the famous Melnik wine, which you've probably noticed on the same table.
It was like a drink from the gods! It had a kind of honey taste, which was very refreshing. 

:cheers2:

We continue our trip in Melnik, Bulgaria:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice update again! :applause:



Benonie said:


> Thank you all for likes and comments!
> 
> It was delicious, served in a small, friendly family run restaurant just outside the main, quite busy tourist street and square.
> Although it was way too hot and too early to drink alcohol, I wanted to taste the famous Melnik wine, which you've probably noticed on the same table.
> ...


What you describe here, Ben, reminds me of Greek wines which I love so much! kay:

And I really loved the table decoration this Melnik family made!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

tasty and beautiful!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful...architecture looks very similar to neighbouring countries too. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely pics from Melnik, Ben! My favourite is #638.1, with the cliffs towering above the village.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, dear friends! 

We continue our nice walk through tiny Melnik. The city once had plenty of churches, but only a few survived. From most churches, only ruins remain.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

This beautiful church was restored recently:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful restored church, Ben, and I love your close-ups! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets, Ben!
I liked them a lot.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

We can feel Byzantine Civilization at its top when seeing your images, thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! More cozy Melnik:





































Well hello, good afternoon, cute little friend:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new sets, Ben!
The little and beautiful lizard was a very professional model for the photo.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful updates! Splendid lizard and charming village, I will walk there very willingly kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

What a great setting!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice shot!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful Melnik! And a lovely shot of that cute lizard, Ben! :applause:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool photo update, and nice orthodox icons and the ruins.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!  Last pictures from Melnik:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow these villages are fantastic! Awesome updates Benonie kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pics, Ben!
Melnik has a beautiful environment.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots, pleasing to the sight.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks everybody, for the likes and comments! I much appreciate it! 

Back to Bansko for a last day of pleasant hiking, this time on low altitude, because thunderstorms were predicted...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful images :applause: perfectly amazing perspective kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful nature impressions, Ben! :applause:
Love the goats, the river, the butterflies... - and I nearly can smell the lavender!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a nice new sets, Ben!
Great pictures of butterflies and bees.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent nature shots. kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots, Ben! ... especially the selfie with the goats (#662.1) and that panorama of hill after hill (#662.5).


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

it would be a great adventure exploring that part of the Balkan and I particularly love this pano . . . a 6 shades of blue.



Benonie said:


>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing nature


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful vista and the close ups.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all for the many likes and comments, dear friends! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Plovdiv*

And so we leave the beautiful Pirin Mountains and drive East, to reach our final Bulgarian destination, Plovdiv, one of the oldest cities in Europe and a cultural and historic treasury:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Another great set from the Balkans! Merry Christmas to you and yours, Ben.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas, dear Ben!

I particularly love your nature shots - the seldom bird you caught here
is a "Neuntoeter" ( red-backed shrike)! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely pics, :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice pastoral scenes :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, my dear friends, for liking, commenting and informing! :cheers1:

Some more pictures of Plovdiv, Bulgaria:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful concert in antic theater shots, what a wonder! 

Marvellous places to visit, _boilling balkan_, I hope one day visit by myself.

Thank you for sharing your trip here :cheers1:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you very much for the pictures. I truly enjoyed my country through your eyes 

Hopefully, you will return to the country soon and will share more beautiful photos.


----------

